# Xenoblade Chronicles X



## Mayor Jamal (Dec 2, 2015)

I know not many people on this forum really care about this game, but for the few that do how many of you are hyped!?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2015)

i want it so bad

but its on my xmas list B)


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

I pre-ordered the version with the art book! 

The game looks beautiful and I really want to explore that world.

I also love love love the OST.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Dec 2, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I also love love love the OST.



Same here, my fave song so far is Wir Fliegen


----------



## suede (Dec 2, 2015)

My LTD edition of the game got shipped today. 
I was trying to finish XC3D before playing XCX, but I am refusing to wait.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2015)

Mine got shipped this morning  I pre-ordered the limited edition.

I've had it on pre-order for a while but I wasn't really that bothered at first, it just looked neat and that was about it. I've played  Xenoblade Chronicles since then though so I'm hyped as **** since I thought that was kick ass!

I'm looking forward to multiplayer mostly though. I thought the first game would have worked perfectly with multiplayer given the MMO style cooldown based combat mechanics and tank/healer/DPS set up, so if this game works more or less the same (which I assume it will) then it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2015)

Got my copy coming Friday! I was considering cancelling since I have so many other games to play but then Amazon Canada messed up the orders and this happened...


----------



## Li. (Dec 2, 2015)

Can't wait to receive my Collector's Edition copy


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm buying the physical standard edition cause I just can't wait for a delivery.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 2, 2015)

I am looking forward to receiving my _two copies_ of the Xenoblade Chronicles X Limited Edition Pack on or before Friday the 4th.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

Justin said:


> Got my copy coming Friday! I was considering cancelling since I have so many other games to play but then Amazon Canada messed up the orders and this happened...



Holy cow! That price! I have quite the walk to get to mine the day of. Excited, though. <3

I want to start ordering more games off Amazon. Their shipping is stellar. I actually have two pre-orders with them now for this reason. Sorry, GameStop. ;;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd actually be surprised if anyone buys it digitally. Isn't there an optional download that's worth like 10 gigs also?

I do want it tho


----------



## JCnator (Dec 2, 2015)

The optional downloadable DLCs are in fact there to reduce the load time with the physical Xenoblade Chronicles X disc. You can download them anytime you want, even before you get the game.

If you download the entire game from eShop, the fast-loading DLCs won't serve any purpose whatsoever.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The optional downloadable DLCs are in fact there to reduce the load time with the physical Xenoblade Chronicles X disc. You can download them anytime you want, even before you get the game.
> 
> If you download the entire game from eShop, the fast-loading DLCs won't serve any purpose whatsoever.



Rather than them not serving a purpose, aren't they just included in the digital edition by default?


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2015)

Well technically they're already included on the disc in the first place too, so I think JC has the right phrasing. You're just downloading the same content onto your storage again for faster loading. It's just Nintendo's workaround method of installing (parts of) the game like the other modern consoles do.

This is my understanding of the situation at least. Not an expert on the matter.


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

Mine's arrived a day early :3

Not had chance to play it yet though...I was gonna download the basic data pack tonight expecting the game tomorrow. Now I wait on Wii U's sloppy download speed....


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> I was gonna download the basic data pack tonight expecting the game tomorrow. Now I wait on Wii U's sloppy download speed....


I managed to download all of the Xenoblade Chronicles X data packs on Monday in one hour, 40 minutes and 8 seconds. That is pretty good to say that my Nintendo Wii U can only get up to 2.64 Mbps on wireless and the entire lot was a total of 10 GB.

Started: Monday, 30 November 2015, 17:49:49
Completed: Monday, 30 November 2015, 19:29:57


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I managed to download all of the Xenoblade Chronicles X data packs on Monday in one hour, 40 minutes and 8 seconds. That is pretty good to say that my Nintendo Wii U can only get up to 2.64 Mbps on wireless and the entire lot was a total of 10 GB.
> 
> Started: Monday, 30 November 2015, 17:49:49
> Completed: Monday, 30 November 2015, 19:29:57



Took like 15/20 minutes for the basic data pack, put that's still pretty terrible compared to download speeds on everything else (for my connection anyway).

I don't know what the others really do and I'm too lazy to look into it, plus I don't wanna waste all my storage space on data packs for one game. The basic one just sounded the most useful though, lowering loading times across the board.


On the descriptions, one said "for players who like to fight monsters". Well, like, yea, that's like a majority of what the game is. What's that supposed to mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uggghhh...That moment when you remember Wii U has to install stuff as well as download it.


Wii U, y u do dis!?


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Dec 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> Mine's arrived a day early :3



 AW MAN! Your soo lucky!


----------



## suede (Dec 3, 2015)

I got my copy early too, but I've only played 3-4 hours. Love it so far.


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

suede said:


> I got my copy early too, but I've only played 3-4 hours. Love it so far.



I've just hit an hour into it. I'm just exploring, shooting stuff and finding those yellow marker things where you spam 'A' to hack.


So far the only real complaints I have are there weren't many hairstyles to choose from and the 'height select' doesn't have a reference point to compare your height to, but the character I play as usually always has the smallest available so it's not that bad. Just a pet peeve when there's no point of reference when selecting character height.


Otherwise, at least in terms of gameplay (since I've definitely not seen enough story to begin comparing) it feels so much more refined than the first game. Noticably:
- The on screen display to show where exactly I am in relation to the enemy (front/back/side). I missed so many location specific crits and status effects in XC because it wasn't always obvious where you were stood, so this already helps a ton.
- You phase through other party members now. Considering the amount of times Reyn and Sharla stood in front of me, blocking me into a corner whilst I got beaten to death, this is also an instant improvement.


We knew the world was huge as well, but it's just so much more impressive when you get to see it for yourself rather than through videos.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2015)

you guys are making me jealous ; ^ ;


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 3, 2015)

Tao's making me excited to get my copy tomorrow! I'll have to stop playing for Splatfest, because I need the snails, but my TV is a pretty decent size, and I wan't wait to see that world on it. <3


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 3, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> but my TV is a pretty decent size, and I wan't wait to see that world on it. <3


How big is your TV? dapperlace?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 3, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> How big is your TV? dapperlace?



My room is pretty small, so I went with a 45 inch? It's 48 at most. I can't remember exactly anymore. I can't stay as far away from  my own TV like I can with the one in the living room, so anything bigger would just be way too much.


----------



## suede (Dec 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> I've just hit an hour into it. I'm just exploring, shooting stuff and finding those yellow marker things where you spam 'A' to hack.
> 
> 
> So far the only real complaints I have are there weren't many hairstyles to choose from and the 'height select' doesn't have a reference point to compare your height to, but the character I play as usually always has the smallest available so it's not that bad. Just a pet peeve when there's no point of reference when selecting character height.
> ...


I'm in the middle of chapter 3, and I did a little side quest before starting on that. I've barely looked at it, but it seems like the quest page thing has been improved a bit since XC (with being able to select a quest).   
The male hairstyle selection isn't very impressive. Agreed on the size thing too, but other than that it seems pretty solid imo.

Also, I did not know about the side/front/back thing, so thanks for the tip since I have probably wasted quite a few side slashes already.

I wonder if there are more tutorials or if I need to read the manual, cause I don't know what half the stuff on the screen is.  (I'm probably gonna read it anyway at some point)


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

suede said:


> I'm in the middle of chapter 3, and I did a little side quest before starting on that. I've barely looked at it, but it seems like the quest page thing has been improved a bit since XC (with being able to select a quest).
> The male hairstyle selection isn't very impressive. Agreed on the size thing too, but other than that it seems pretty solid imo.
> 
> Also, I did not know about the side/front/back thing, so thanks for the tip since I have probably wasted quite a few side slashes already.
> ...



Well I've gone with a female character, so both confirmed to have disappointingly small hairstyle selections xD I thought it was neat that you can dye both the roots and the tips of your hair though. Plus they have such distinct and varied eye selections, which is a sentence I never imagined I would say about something!

I also like that they've taken on the thing typically from MMO's, where you have your regular gear that boosts your stats and your 'fashion gear' that is purely cosmetic. I'll no longer be torn between armor with better stats and ruining at nice looking outfit  All games with customization should have this by default.



There seems to be a bit of a shortage on tutorials. I mean, at least it's not like XC, which gave you so much information at the start of the game via constant pop up screens that it was comparable to internet from the 90's. It was overwhelming and a lot to take in at once.
It could do with a few more than it has though. There's a lot of gameplay/menus/interface stuff that hasn't been explained which I don't think ever will be.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think it says a lot about the game that my only complaints so far are really minor things like:
- Not as many hairstyles as I want.
- No reference point on the height selection
- Not enough tutorials.

I've usually got a list of legit complaints by this point.


----------



## suede (Dec 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> Well I've gone with a female character, so both confirmed to have disappointingly small hairstyle selections xD I thought it was neat that you can dye both the roots and the tips of your hair though. Plus they have such distinct and varied eye selections, which is a sentence I never imagined I would say about something!
> 
> I also like that they've taken on the thing typically from MMO's, where you have your regular gear that boosts your stats and your 'fashion gear' that is purely cosmetic. I'll no longer be torn between armor with better stats and ruining at nice looking outfit  All games with customization should have this by default.
> 
> ...


On the male part I think it was only like 3-4 rows. 

Oh yeah, I looked into the fashion gear for a second but got confused and ran away. 

I think I'll probably just look into stuff/the manual as I go along. All those pop-ups in XC were not a good way to get information, at least I forgot all of it by the time I was actually back in a battle.

Agreed, it seems like a game I will use waaaay too much time on. Half of that time will probably be spent looking at vistas though.


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, a Nintendo game with complaints about _not enough_ tutorial? What the hell is happening.


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

Yea, females had only 3/4 rows as well. I think that's like 9/12? I think it was 9. There was no ponytail hairstyle ; - ;

Yea, most of the info went right over my head with XC's bombardment. I went the entire game not really knowing how shield art worked, so didn't upgrade it since it didn't visually get any better with upgrades so never used it since it didn't deflect anything (because I didn't level it very far)...


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Wow, a Nintendo game with complaints about _not enough_ tutorial? What the hell is happening.



xD

There's still quite a bit of tutorial, there's just a lot it skips over as well. 

I would say that it's probably just the devs not coddling us and acknowledging it's mostly stuff we can probably work out of ourselves, but they also explain the function of a jump button so I don't think that's it!


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2015)

Took this screen shot.






Spoiler:  Look familiar?







Xenoblade Chronicles X = Disney/Nintendo crossover *confirmed*.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Tao.
My two copies of the Xenoblade Chronicles X Limited Edition Pack will be delivered today! So excited!!!! 

How is the game?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 4, 2015)

I have received my two copies of the Xenoblade Chronicles X Limited Edition.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't know anything about Xenoblade, but I kind of want to take a gamble with this game and just get it.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd say go for it! It's beautiful, has great music, and I hear a lot of people like its combat. 

My local GameStop is still closed but I'll be heading out to pick up my pre-order fairly soon. I should probably at least download the basic pack in the meantime...


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 4, 2015)

It's cloudy outside so I can't even get good natural lighting. 8(

But the limited edition in NA has a bigger box than I anticipated. It's a bit like laying two WiiU games side by side, and it's about two WiiU games thick. The book has some really nice art in it but the lighting won't let me take good pictures. </3

Woah, the USB drive that comes in here is pretty heavy.


----------



## NerdHouse (Dec 4, 2015)

See you all in about 8 months!


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, my copy isn't actually going to make it until Monday which is a little disappointing... but I got Amazon to give me a $5 credit because of that! So my $15 Xenoblade is now down to $10, wow.


----------



## suede (Dec 4, 2015)

God, the US bundle is so much nicer than the EU one. The steenlbook is really nice but I'd rather have a large art book + usb.


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2015)

suede said:


> God, the US bundle is so much nicer than the EU one. The steenlbook is really nice but I'd rather have a large art book + usb.



Yea. I think the box it all comes in is *a lot* nicer epecially.

Everything outside of the artbook I don't really care for though (especially the steelbook. I hate steelbooks). The US one looks bigger in both size and the amount of pages though. That's pretty disappointing. I dunno why they would make artbooks regionally different.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 4, 2015)

Different country rules, maybe? 

I believe our Majora's Mask 3D bundle had a bigger box as well, though I wasn't fortunate to get _that_ order and now it costs a lot of money. 
It's probably difficult to tell from the picture, but the mech on the box actually has a bit of a 3D effect on it, rising above the normal flat surface of the box.

That aside, this game can get a bit confusing, but I'm really enjoying myself! I stopped playing because Splatfest is starting soon and my brother wants to borrow my copy of the game to play on his WiiU, and I want to see what he does. I spent an hour in character creation alone. orz

Forgot to take a good screenshot of my character's face before starting the game though, at least what her final look was. Is there a good way to get their face close up outside of the character creation screen?


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Different country rules, maybe?
> 
> I believe our Majora's Mask 3D bundle had a bigger box as well, though I wasn't fortunate to get _that_ order and now it costs a lot of money.
> It's probably difficult to tell from the picture, but the mech on the box actually has a bit of a 3D effect on it, rising above the normal flat surface of the box.
> ...



Awwwh, that box just got even cooler! I want 3D effects ; - ; It's not a deal breaker though, the EU LE is still nice. At least it still has an artbook, as well as a poster and a map (which is essentially just another poster).


If you hold in 'L' trigger (I think it's 'L' anyway) you can zoom the camera in and out with the right analog stick. It zooms really far/close as well. It zooms so close that it literally goes into first person, so you'll defo be able to get a decent face pic


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 5, 2015)

Could anyone possibly share the Xenoblade Chronicles X OST from the USB Stick that they received?


----------



## suede (Dec 5, 2015)

So since it's been out for a little over a day, how far have people gotten by now?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 5, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Could anyone possibly share the Xenoblade Chronicles X OST from the USB Stick that they received?



It locks itself so that it can't be shared, only run on the specific computer you happen to plug it into at the time. When I have it in it actually disables all my copy/pasting capabilities, too. @.@

Currently I'm level 14, stuck on a level 12 quest with H.B. because my team keeps aggroing a nearby boss while I'm trying to clear the area. Thanks, party!

EDIT: I tried to show my brother what happens when I get swarmed, and ended up beating the quest because they somehow didn't swarm me until after. yay.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

So... question about the combat. From what I've seen it looks like the combat is automatic? I like to be the one pressing the buttons to use the attacks rather than watching the character do it for me. If so, it's probably not going to be as appealing to me sadly. This game looks cool, but the combat determines whether I get it or don't.


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> So... question about the combat. From what I've seen it looks like the combat is automatic? I like to be the one pressing the buttons to use the attacks rather than watching the character do it for me. If so, it's probably not going to be as appealing to me sadly. This game looks cool, but the combat determines whether I get it or don't.



You have a very weak auto attack that happens between using cooldowns, but that's it. The auto attack itself isn't anywhere close to being powerful or useful enough to stand back and let the game play itself. 

If you're familiar with cooldown based MMORPG's like Warcraft, FFXIV or something, you'll understand what I mean. 

I wouldn't worry about the game feeling automated though. You definitely have a lot of input with combat.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Tao said:


> You have a very weak auto attack that happens between using cooldowns, but that's it. The auto attack itself isn't anywhere close to being powerful or useful enough to stand back and let the game play itself.
> 
> If you're familiar with cooldown based MMORPG's like Warcraft, FFXIV or something, you'll understand what I mean.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the game feeling automated though. You definitely have a lot of input with combat.



That's great to know, thanks! Looks like I'll be getting this after all then.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 6, 2015)

The combat is crazy fun! Once you get the hang of when to time things, it gets pretty crazy, too. I still don't quite have it down, but I've noticed a lot of improvement with combos and damage (aside from the general increase that comes from leveling). 

What class tree are people starting out with? I went for Commando and I'm having way too much fun. 

Something I didn't expect to be fun but is: Running around in the Residential District like a complete baboon. The sprint jumping makes it so ridiculous. 







My comrades and I landed in someone's pool, but they don't seem to mind.


----------



## Tao (Dec 6, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> The combat is crazy fun! Once you get the hang of when to time things, it gets pretty crazy, too. I still don't quite have it down, but I've noticed a lot of improvement with combos and damage (aside from the general increase that comes from leveling).
> 
> What class tree are people starting out with? I went for Commando and I'm having way too much fun.
> 
> ...




I went with the Striker. I was going to go with commando but Elma already kinda had that. I could have just had a different party member, but I like Elma.
I'm probably going to keep switching between them all though and probably either end up on the commando skill trees so I can get a sniper rifle or on the enforcer skill trees since that seems to have all the 'healer' abilities.

I think most of my current 12ish hours of the game has been spent running around and jumping on stuff. I've only actually done like 5 quests xD The jumping physics are just really fun and being able to find a way to scale most things just makes me want to see what's at the top of everything!
I was stuck in the city for like an hour trying to get to somewhere. I could have just fast traveled but it was fun being lost.




Oh, I don't think the game tells you this but there's a thing called the 'collectapidea'. I think it's under _'intel > colletapidea'_ or _'intel > inventory > colletapidea'_ (literally both of those could be wrong, but the point is, it's somewhere in the menus).

All those blue crystals you pick up that give you items, you have to fill the collectapidia with 1 of each of those items. Every time you fill a row in the collectapida, you get a random item which could be anything from stat gems to decent pieces of armor and weapons. It's useful to do it since you're gonna be picking up tons of those blue crystals anyway, so may aswell get some free stuff from it.

I thought I would mention it since I don't recall being told about it at all so far and it can give you some good items. I only found it myself because it was in the first game, so I assumed it would be in this game too.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 6, 2015)

To be honest, I love running around like a dork and jumping on stuff. Most of the time me getting to places is accidental "let me see how high up I can sprint jump --holy **** how did I get HERE?!"

Two of my favorite tracks (because if I list all of them I'll be here forever):

The Engrish song that plays during tyrant( I think that's what they're called?) fights:





I was so happy when I got to the area that plays this.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

I cry because I'm a broke college kid.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 6, 2015)

This game was the last one I'm buying this year, lmao. I'm all out of cash and Nintendo is laughing at me as I glare at the two pre-orders I have for next year.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 6, 2015)

How does this game compare to the original Xenoblade Chronicles?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 6, 2015)

To be honest, I have no clue. I own the original, but it's still on my backlog. So awkward! Plus I'm mainly playing Bravely Devault and Fantasy life on my 3DS at the moment, and I only own the 3DS version of Xenoblade Chronicles. 

Random note, because I got scared of this quest after reaching a certain point: 

If you take on the level 17? quest "Weaponized", it will ask you to go to another land mass separated by water, and there's other land masses in the way. Given the level requirement, you may want to avoid the land masses with the level 30+ monsters. Just swim around them, and the new area will have perfectly reasonably leveled monsters for you to fight, and a very easy mining point to activate so you can teleport there quickly in the future. 

The quest is still in progress for me since I stopped to type this (so I wouldn't forget), but it doesn't seem too bad so far.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 7, 2015)

Goodness! This game is addressing how characters seem to understand other languages (since everything is speaking the same language the whole time even though they're aliens).


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> How does this game compare to the original Xenoblade Chronicles?



The gameplay as a whole I would say is better than the original. Not that the original was bad or anything, just that everything has been refined and polished more. It improves upon what was already good gameplay. There's not really much to say on it since it really is "just the first game, but better" in regards to gameplay.

The environments are better. The original was vast, but it felt a lot like most of it was needlessly large empty patches of flat grass/snow/metal/innards with nothing in it. It was large for the sake of being large rather than it contributing to the game a lot of the time. As well as quite obvious limits on where you could and couldn't go in certain places, usually from vertical walls that are impossible to climb. 
So far I've not really found anywhere in X that I haven't been able to get to somehow and there's not really any places that feel empty. Everything feels like it's there to add to the environment rather than to force you to play longer by having 5 miles of absolutely nothing between two locations.

Story and characters I don't feel I can make a totally fair judgement on right now since I've mostly done side quests and screwed around, so I've not seen much of either.
I so far prefer the characters from the first game though (by which I mean party members, villains and other significant characters). They made more of an impact in a shorter amount of time than almost anybody I've come across in X so far. Lin is really the only character that stands out to me in X, mostly because a majority of her dialogue has been humorous. Elma looks cool, but it kinda ends there right now.
My opinion on the characters will likely be more positive once I've gotten further into it, but the first games cast still stood out more from the moment you met each character. I'm not really sure who anybody is outside of Lin and Elma in X.

The noppon you're stuck with in this game, Tatsu, is 100% less of an annoying fecal **** bag than Riki though, which is reason enough to praise the game.



The voice cast isn't made up entirely of British regional accents though, so the game gets a 0/10: not enough cockney.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't wait for this game o.o how's the voice acting in it? It was pretty bad in the first one. I hope it's alot better now.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> The nopon you're stuck with in this game, Tatsu, is 100% less of an annoying fecal **** bag than Riki though, which is reason enough to praise the game.



Um, how was Riki annoying?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 7, 2015)

OH CHEETOS



Spoiler: explanations that are ACTUAL spoilers



I got to the bit where they explain WHY these bodies can just jump off ridiculous places, right after the player character saves Tatsu from getting blown to pieces.

You ever just think about a little detail like 
>Those look like robot eyes
And then forget

And then the game hits you in the face with it and you're like >OH RIGHT OHHHMYGOD.
That just happened to me.

On the plus side, they also talked about getting different bodies so does that mean additional opportunities to change appearance, or is that just a story point? Hmmm....


----------



## suede (Dec 8, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> OH CHEETOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I actually managed to read this before the game was even released, but I thought it was about the first XC and the thing with Fiora, which I already knew. Turned out I got the game spoiled and didn't even know it. 



- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally got my skell license, and when on a affinity mission to Noctilum. I don't think Tatsu liked it.


Spoiler








(he's hiding between my skells legs)


----------



## lars708 (Dec 8, 2015)

Can anyone actually find this game in stores? It is literally nowhere! Paper Jam is everywhere though which is weird because Xenoblade Chronicles X released at the same date... Y U DO DIS 2 ME


----------



## NerdHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> How does this game compare to the original Xenoblade Chronicles?



It's larger in scale (bigger world, bigger monsters, bigger everything), but so far the story is not up to the same level as the first game. Still good, but I have yet to run into any real "omg the feels!!!" moments in the story that helped connect you to the characters, when the original had like 3 of them in the first 2 hours. Combat is a refined version of the original, even keeping some of the attack names.

I read someone comparing the world of Xenoblade X to those of Fallout 4 and The Witcher 3 the other day. He said each of the 5 continents of Planet Mira were larger than Fallout 4's world and the Witcher 3's world combined. When you first get the freedom to run around and do whatever, you'll see how accurate that is.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 8, 2015)

suede said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I knew from the game was from the trailers, haha. Lucky me! 

Also, congrats! I feel like it's going to be a bit before I get mine. 



lars708 said:


> Can anyone actually find this game in stores? It is literally nowhere! Paper Jam is everywhere though which is weird because Xenoblade Chronicles X released at the same date... Y U DO DIS 2 ME



I preordered mine because I was worried the limited edition would run out, so I haven't had to hunt. Good luck! ;o;


----------



## Tao (Dec 8, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Um, how was Riki annoying?



He was like that ****ty 'adorable' mascot character in anime that exists solely to have a cuddly marketable face for the kids. His high pitched 'OMG cutieee!' voice and 'silly' type of broken English pretty much summed up the type of character he is.

He was also irrelevant to the story as far as I can remember. The only reason I can think of for his existence is so Kallian could comment on how your party is made up of all 3 main races of the Bionis so that the Noppon could be involved with the alliance. I'm pretty sure that you could otherwise remove Riki from the game and the main storyline would otherwise play out exactly the same.


I mean, if you like him, cool. I thought he was an annoying ****bag though.




lars708 said:


> Can anyone actually find this game in stores? It is literally nowhere! Paper Jam is everywhere though which is weird because Xenoblade Chronicles X released at the same date... Y U DO DIS 2 ME



I preordered mine from Nintendo, so it was delivered. 

On release day I went with my friend so he could find a copy though and we couldn't find it anywhere. It wasn't even sold out or anything, the stores said they just hadn't received their stock of the game in the first place.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 8, 2015)

Maybe trucks of them got stolen, like what happens with merchandise trucks sometimes. 8(

I believe Amazon periodically has orders going up, at least for the limited edition, so maybe try there? 



Finally completed 30% of Oblivia's map for the shop quest, and now I have to gather items? Eeeeee. Will have to get on that when I come back from the post office. I need to do at least one productive thing today. 8(


----------



## suede (Dec 8, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> The only thing I knew from the game was from the trailers, haha. Lucky me!
> 
> Also, congrats! I feel like it's going to be a bit before I get mine.
> 
> ...



It's a lot of fun to run/drive around in, and going over water is _really_ cool. Too bad you can't fly them right away.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh, so I'm doing all the Skell License quests, and as it turns out, I completely skipped over the gathering one because I already had all the items. Love it.


----------



## Tao (Dec 10, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Oh my gosh, so I'm doing all the Skell License quests, and as it turns out, I completely skipped over the gathering one because I already had all the items. Love it.



I've got close to 30 hours now...Still no skell licence...


I did a multiplayer quest and two level 40's joined and just ended the quest in like 10 seconds with their skells.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 11, 2015)

You'll get there! I'm not sure how many hours I put into it but it was probably more than that before I got it. That seems to be about the average before people finally get their Skell license.

And now, I have access to the Flight Module, too! <3






The views are amazing, and incredibly terrifying in places. I cannot even begin to wrap my mind around how massive the Ganglion stronghold is. At least some areas drop the aggro on monsters completely if one is not in a Skell. 

Doing the Mechanical "Off the Record" mission, and the gathering part is... well, it's a gathering mission. I don't think I'm at the level to beat the tyrant required to complete the mission, so my Skell frames definitely won't be either, but I could at least get this really annoying part out of the way... lol.


----------



## suede (Dec 11, 2015)

I just got the flight module too and, god, flying feels sooo good.


----------



## Tao (Dec 11, 2015)

Are all the clothing items in the game available to buy somewhere in the city? Or is there somewhere to store items that I've missed?

My inventory is just full of different clothing I've picked up in case I ever want to put them on as a fashion option, but that just means my inventory is now full of crap. I wanna just purge my entire inventory, but don't want to sell unique items or items I'll have to farm monsters to get again.

I know the armor shop in the admin district is there but that only sells armor and swimsuits. There's loads of items in my inventory they don't sell there (or that I've not seen in the store yet).



I purged my weapon inventories though. Not much point keeping old weapons since you can't use them as a fashion option.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 11, 2015)

I honestly have no clue. There's so much to do I can't even keep track of the items 99% of the time. There's a lot of cool things that can be developed through the AM portal but I haven't actually gotten to that yet, oops.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 11, 2015)

...
There's a guy trying to go back to the future. In a car.

EDIT because I just found something _really_ useful, at least for me. 

Click here for the chart of locations of collectible (blue diamond) items.

You can also use tickets from the squad missions to get a lot of these, but some people might be saving them, or just not want to use them in general.


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> ...
> There's a guy trying to go back to the future. In a car.



Best. Game. Ever.




I like the quests I came across where you tell your commander his job sucks, so he makes you do his jobs for the day to make you appreciate what he does. And a quest where a guy is a douche and becomes your rival, as the game itself describes it, "for some reason?".

They feel like the storylines from anime filler episodes. I just find it pretty funny that something like that would be in a game  

I wonder if there's gonna be an obligatory fan service bathhouse side quest to go with 'em...


[edit] Also a quest where a xenophobic shop keeper won't let a ma-non into her store. I just find that ma-non adorable whilst she's all like "Okay...I shall just wait outside the store and smoosh my face against the window to look at all the clothes".



dapperlace said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT because I just found something _really_ useful, at least for me.
> 
> ...



*bookmarked*

So far I've just picked the gathering quests up and wait till I complete them whilst doing other quests. I used tickets for items for one gathering part of an affinity quest to get it done with though. The items seemed to cost almost nothing in comparison to the tickets I had.



I'm finding there's a few too many quests that either limit your party to three members and/or kinda restrict the characters you can use to Lin and Elma. I would use Lin and Elma anyway, but it's kinda put me off using a fourth member at all since it's just a bit of hassle to how much you're putting them in and out of the party, especially since they can become under leveled/geared pretty quickly. 
I managed to get Alexa to about the same point as the rest of my party since I wanted her to be my 4th and when I did, it kinda became redundant as I had to remove her from my party and she dropped behind by 4 levels again.

I really hope there's not a specific party member I'm gonna *need* for the main story other than Lin and Elma either. There's loads of possible party members that are easy to forget about and never use, so it'll be annoying if I specifically needed to have one of them, leaving them under leveled or requiring a certain amount of affinity.
Hate it when games are like "SURPRISE!!! You *have* to use this character we've never made you use! Good luck doing this level 50 quest with a level 5 party member you've not seen since the start of the game!"


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 12, 2015)

Ordinarily that would bother me, but if your own party is higher level with three solid members, then leveling the one tagging along   is pretty quick, considering the exp they'll get from higher-level monsters. I want to do all of the affinity quests, but only used Phog  for his initial quest, so my affinity with him was not enough for his quest. I pulled him into my party and he's reached level 30-something much more quickly than my own character did. This is partially thanks to the Skells too, who let me take on the  bigger monsters for some tasty exp. Mostly though, I've just been running around doing quests, so my grinding time is actually limited. There's always something to do so I hardly ever notice my levels. I'm actually pretty shocked I've already hit level 40, I've been running around just trying to complete things from the board, lol. 

Some side quests get really extensive, too. I've had this one that comes back at least twice, and hints at coming back for some more development. 

I'm still missing one Arms Manufacturer, and am not sure where or when I'll be getting them, but I'll just let that happen naturally, like with the others. If there's a chain of quests that lets me start it, I'll run into it at some point, and if it's a story thing like with one of the others, then that'll happen naturally too.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

what does this game have to do with the original if its a spoiler dont tell me still love the game tho


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

Cory said:


> what does this game have to do with the original if its a spoiler dont tell me still love the game tho



It has nothing to do with the first game. Nopon exist in both and Lin has Monado shaped hairclips but I'm pretty sure those are about the only connection.

It's like how none of the Final Fantasy games have anything to do with each other outside of reoccurring characters like Moogles, Chocobo's and Cid.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> It has nothing to do with the first game. Nopon exist in both and Lin has Monado shaped hairclips but I'm pretty sure those are about the only connection.
> 
> It's like how none of the Final Fantasy games have anything to do with each other outside of reoccurring characters like Moogles, Chocobo's and Cid.


cool
also i made my character have blue skin with green hair black tips and yellow eyes the detail is pretty nice


----------



## Tao (Dec 13, 2015)

Cory said:


> cool
> also i made my character have blue skin with green hair black tips and yellow eyes the detail is pretty nice



It would have been great if along with all the different skin/hair/eye colors you could be one of the different species.


Being a Nopon or Manon would be kewl


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 13, 2015)

That would be interesting! Though I can understand why they may want to refrain, for story reasons.

At least you can re-customize later. I've fallen into the "I can't pick my hair color" trap. Sometimes my eye color. Freedom is too much responsibility.


----------



## Tao (Dec 13, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> That would be interesting! Though I can understand why they may want to refrain, for story reasons.
> 
> At least you can re-customize later. I've fallen into the "I can't pick my hair color" trap. Sometimes my eye color. Freedom is too much responsibility.




Yea, I get why for story reasons too. I think that it would have been ultimately a bit unnecessary anyway since there's already so much in the game. I kinda only wanna see the armor variants they would have had anyway!

If they ever did any DLC for it (which is probably unnecessary, there's already more than enough content!), it would be neat if it had an option for Nopon/Manon/other species characters



I can't wait for the option to re-do my character to come up though! The hair tints I used aren't as noticeable as they were in the character creation screen compared to the main color. I actually forgot she had tints until an awkwardly close camera angle and now it's reminded me about them, I can't stop thinking about it!

I'm not too picky about everything else though. I use the 'same' character for everything, so she has a pretty standard look I try to go for now. Definitely stops me from falling into the "what hair color do I choose!?" trap to an extent


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 13, 2015)

There actually _is_ DLC, but the US release includes it as part of the game. I don't think there was any additional DLC on top of that. 

I'm trying really hard to stay away from both black and silvery hair, because I already have characters like that. This is mainly because they're my favorite hair colors. Trying to make my girl into her own character, though. It makes things more immersive for me.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2015)

First time playing and after creating a character, I was like "OM#&)$(@G!!! This game is so beautiful! (especially for a Wii U game)". Are the data packs (10 gb in total, I think) necessary to enjoy/maximize the experience? Currently downloading them anyway though it will take time for me having only a decent internet connection xD


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 15, 2015)

There's a noticeable difference in loading times when I play and when my brother plays. I have the packs,and he does not. Typically, the loading bar doesn't need to reach its destination when I play, unless I warp really, really far, or I warp into a really crowded map with a story mission going on.

Speaking of which, I got stuck on chapter 12 because my Skells aren't good enough. For the love of all that is amazing, make sure you bring in some decked out level 30 mechs, or wait until the characters are level 50, and bring in level 50 mechs. Maybe I just don't have the right weapons on my current ones, but since I'm so close to level 50 on most of my characters, I'd rather save up for the higher-level mechs than grind for weapons or invest in the level 30 ones. (And yes, the mechs have a 20 leve gap between then. You can't "level" them the way you do your character). 

I kept changing my character's look, but I think I finally found one that I'm going to stick with. I know I don't have to, but it helps me immerse myself when my character has a set look. 







I have so many characters with long hair, so I tried the shorter end for a change.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 15, 2015)

Role said:


> First time playing and after creating a character, I was like "OM#&)$(@G!!! This game is so beautiful! (especially for a Wii U game)". Are the data packs (10 gb in total, I think) necessary to enjoy/maximize the experience? Currently downloading them anyway though it will take time for me having only a decent internet connection xD



They aren't necessary, but they do save a significant amount of time if you're using its disc as opposed to downloaded software. If you don't want to download all the packs, then I highly suggest you get at least the Basic and Player High-Speed Data Loading Pack. It's not a bad idea to go with Enemy Pack as well.
The Skell Pack doesn't save that much loading time, but it's worth for those who want to shave off a very few seconds.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh cool! I kind of noticed the loading times that the bar almost always have to reach the end (pre-patch), so probably I'll wait for the download to finish before continuing on with the game. Thank you, dapperlace!


And yeah, I'm using the disc copy. I could see why the Basic and Player High-Speed Loading Pack being high priorities over the others but I'll probably end up downloading them all because I tend to be OCD if I feel like something is missing. Thank you for the heads up, TheBigJC7777777!


@dapperlace. Your character looks really cute c:


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks! I hope I stop changing my mind about her looks. I'm really liking her like this though. I think this look has stuck the longest.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally got the redo character customization option 



Everything's literally the same other than tints. I realized why I didn't do the tints the way I wanted to the first time. The blonde tints are either too green or not noticeable enough which is why I probably didn't bother at first, so this was a compromise since it didn't feel right without them ; - ;


And finally got my skell   Wasn't expecting it to take 36 hours!



First thing I did was color it pink and cover it in rockets. I am complete now.



Then my gamepad battery ran out, which I took as a sign I should take a break.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha, yes! The Skell takes quite a bit of time to get. I don't think I've heard of anyone getting it in less than 30 hours or game time or so. I thought about customizing the colors on the current ones, but I'm lazy, and as mentioned before, trying to see if I can get to the level 50s quickly enough.

I also notice that there's some kind of option to build the Skell Frames? But all of them are question marks for me, so I have no clue when I'd even be able to do that. It might be something where I need to beat the game's story, or find it through some other method, or hit some other level landmark. We'll see! 

The prices of the level 50 Skell Frames though. Youch!


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 16, 2015)

Level 5 Mechanical skill, oh yes! <3 

Time to activate all remaining probes.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I also notice that there's some kind of option to build the Skell Frames? But all of them are question marks for me, so I have no clue when I'd even be able to do that. It might be something where I need to beat the game's story, or find it through some other method, or hit some other level landmark. We'll see!



I only came across this today. I never really looked at the option since I didn't have a Skell. They were all question marked though.

I've not actually 'built' anything so far. Everything's either question marked or I'm not even close to having the materials. It all seems like 'end game' stuff, like an MMO where you hit level cap and then it's all about getting better gear instead.




dapperlace said:


> Level 5 Mechanical skill, oh yes! <3
> 
> Time to activate all remaining probes.



How do you even get to level 5?

It 'capped' at 4 but I've come across level 5 stuff, so I knew it went higher. I kinda just carried on 'as usual' assuming it will 'just happen'.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 17, 2015)

I just started and confused where to spend my BP on. I'll probably just leave them be or level the ones I'll be using often to at least level 3 (think I read that somewhere that it's the safest because it's still cheap). I plan to maybe max drifter then go to striker next. Not sure yet. I'm kinda overwhelmed at the moment haha


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> I only came across this today. I never really looked at the option since I didn't have a Skell. They were all question marked though.
> 
> I've not actually 'built' anything so far. Everything's either question marked or I'm not even close to having the materials. It all seems like 'end game' stuff, like an MMO where you hit level cap and then it's all about getting better gear instead.
> 
> ...



You'll need to complete the "Off the Record" missions to get to the 5s. There's one for each field skill. They're all in riddles though, so it's a bit of a pain. 

I believe you can find all of the solutions here. 

The gathering bit was the more annoying part, since it was a high-rarity item. If the other two missions are similar, I hope my luck remains. It only took me about 30 minutes to gather what I needed, but I've seen comments where people take that long just to get the first. @.@

The tyrant I needed was a rare spawn too, so I had to pretty much spam the fast travel nearby to get it to show up. A lot. 




Role said:


> I just started and confused where to spend my BP on. I'll probably just leave them be or level the ones I'll be using often to at least level 3 (think I read that somewhere that it's the safest because it's still cheap). I plan to maybe max drifter then go to striker next. Not sure yet. I'm kinda overwhelmed at the moment haha


I have some max only because of how often I've been spamming. So many skills to try, so many classes, and then there's the skills you can only get by doing certain affinity quests. 

It's definitely a good thing to wait for a bit. At some point, you'll start finding BP like no one's business and it really won't be a problem, but until then, you can play it safe and keep a good chunk of it.

EDIT:


Spoiler: I seem to have found some sort of blueprint.



It's for a "super weapon". Its name is "Dragoon-Lance" and it's a back weapon. Unfortunately, I'm not level 50 yet, nor do I have the materials to build it. I'll get to it once I hit level 50. I'm nearly at 49.



Also, been looking for this song for a bit, it's one of my favorites:


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 18, 2015)

I finished the story, finally. 

Getting the last set of Skells is going to take many, many years.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 20, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I finished the story, finally.
> 
> Getting the last set of Skells is going to take many, many years.



same. i'm aiming to get the ares 90 to take out all superbosses, but you have to have a max storage of 100k miranium.. and most missions to get said probes have soooo many prerequisites 


Spoiler



and the ending made me want to just burn my wii u god


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 20, 2015)

Spoiler



The sequel bait was so strong, but there's so much to do, I guess I don't mind.

...Plus that new Elma look.



My play time currently is probably going to be grinding for a weapon that can be found in Sylvalum, so that I can THEN grind for the materials for the Ares 90. That thing looks so gooooood. 

I have two level 50 super weapon blueprints so far, so I'm also running to every chest I see when I explore, haha.


----------



## suede (Dec 22, 2015)

What level should I be before starting chapter 12?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 22, 2015)

I recommend being at 50 with some level 50 Skells, particularly because you're going to need to go through multiple fights. Be sure your on-the ground skills are honed as well, because there's going to be a point where your Skell fule will get almost immediately drained for...spoilery reasons.


----------



## suede (Dec 22, 2015)

Time to do some side quests then I guess!


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 25, 2015)

I got this game a few days ago and I'm not really impressed at all. I can't stand the awful camera-views (even though I changed them), I hate how things just pop in and out of excistence and I'm not a fan of the graphics either. I'm currently downloading the update from the E-shop.... will it help?


----------



## Cress (Dec 25, 2015)

Got this game today, expect me to be playing later


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 25, 2015)

If you're anything like me, say goodbye to your life for at least a week!


----------



## Tao (Dec 25, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> If you're anything like me, say goodbye to your life for at least a week!



I felt I had to take a little break from it to play other things.

I wanted to finish the first Xenoblade before X released (I knew they were entirely separate games, but I still wanted to) and I only managed to finish it the day before X arrived, so I've kinda burnt out on Xenoblade since it's all I've played for like 2 months ; - ;

I just went back to Smash though, so I'll get bored of that and go back to Xenoblade soon


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2015)

does the music get better? im kinda disappointed with the music in the early game


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 26, 2015)

Funny thing about the music. There's actually not THAT many songs with lyrics in them, but the combat tends to have lyric songs, so it seems like they're more prominent. Most of my favorite tracks start playing after leaving Primordia. There are some real gems in this one. 

And remember, you can swim to the other continents! It takes longer than if you have a Skell, but there's a song that only plays if you swim in the ocean, or hover right above the surface with a Skell. 







I won't spoil the songs for when you get to the actual land areas. Especially since hearing Sylvalum's field songs as I approached it was one of my favorite experiences. And just wait until you get to the continent directly behind it. The scale of some of the things in that place.

The scale of a lot of things in this game, really.


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2015)

at what chapter is it reasonable to leave primordia


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, I wouldn't say "chapter" since you can opt to ignore the main story for a good while (but you'll need to proceed with it if you want a Skell). 

If you go to Noctilum, I recommend being about level 12, and if you swim to Sylvalum I'd say be at about level 20. Some of the higher level monsters will either ignore you, or you can navigate around them with relative ease. Otherwise, the story or other side missions will direct you to go to one place or another anyway.

I believe Oblivia is also relatively easy to get around at level 12, at least certain areas.


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Well, I wouldn't say "chapter" since you can opt to ignore the main story for a good while (but you'll need to proceed with it if you want a Skell).
> 
> If you go to Noctilum, I recommend being about level 12, and if you swim to Sylvalum I'd say be at about level 20. Some of the higher level monsters will either ignore you, or you can navigate around them with relative ease. Otherwise, the story or other side missions will direct you to go to one place or another anyway.
> 
> I believe Oblivia is also relatively easy to get around at level 12, at least certain areas.



welp then i can go now

- - - Post Merge - - -

also whose a fourth good character to take at like level 12


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 26, 2015)

You can take anyone. Honestly, if there's a character that's lagging behind in levels, they'll catch up to the rest of your party relatively quickly, if you're killing things at or slightly above your level. 

If you plan on doing some affinity missions, I'd check to see who you need to build up affinity with, and just drag them along on your adventures, lmao.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 27, 2015)

At what level should I be when fighting Glennar? And how do I find new gear?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 27, 2015)

Level 10 is sufficient for Glennar, I believe, though you can go a few levels above that if you prefer the overleveling route. 

You can find new gear as drops from monsters, or you can put Miranium into your Arms Manufacturers so that they each start developing new/stronger gear. You'll also find side quests eventually that bring new AMs with new gear.


----------



## Cress (Dec 27, 2015)

Got my Skell license today! I had exactly 24 hours of play time when I got it if anyone was wondering.
The 5th(?) license test was dumb. Swimming in a giant lake for half an hour just to get some material? Nuh uh uh! Not when that's supposed to be the place where they're the most likely to spawn!


----------



## Cory (Dec 28, 2015)

im real bad at this game


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 28, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Got my Skell license today! I had exactly 24 hours of play time when I got it if anyone was wondering.
> The 5th(?) license test was dumb. Swimming in a giant lake for half an hour just to get some material? Nuh uh uh! Not when that's supposed to be the place where they're the most likely to spawn!


Incidentally, the gathering quest for the license is the one I had done first. By accident. I must have been searching for something else and just happened to have what I needed, haha. 



Cory said:


> im real bad at this game



I feel like I'm bad at any game, but I still have quite a bit of fun. 

I think one of my favorite things is how what party members say actually affects combat. It makes teamwork feel good even though I'm playing by myself, essentially.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 28, 2015)

Why does it matter what division I choose?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 28, 2015)

I've put a ton of hours into this game and absolutely love it. I've got all my favorite characters to 60 and am currently saving up credits for a lv 50 skell (I think I have like 2.5 of the 5 or so million credits I need)

I can't wait to get the ares 90 so I can start farming for solid lv 60 gear for the endgame


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Why does it matter what division I choose?


It affects what bonuses you get as far as what helps you level faster, but it won't restrict you to just doing the tasks of your respective division. I believe it also affects what multiplayer bonuses you get, since there are division rewards. 



CookingOkasan said:


> I've put a ton of hours into this game and absolutely love it. I've got all my favorite characters to 60 and am currently saving up credits for a lv 50 skell (I think I have like 2.5 of the 5 or so million credits I need)
> 
> I can't wait to get the ares 90 so I can start farming for solid lv 60 gear for the endgame



The Ares 90 looks so good! 
As soon as I start playing again, I'm grinding for weapons so I can grind for materials for an Ares 90. ;~;


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 29, 2015)

I've abandoned my ACNL town and these forums for Xenoblade X. xD I've made it to chapter 5 since receiving it on Christmas Day. I've done loads of extra missions and have been attempting at 20% survey of Noctilum, but it's really difficult. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmm....I explore so much a lot of my % goals for maps were reached accidentally, and by the time I had Mechanical Skill lvl. 5, only the level 5 probes had gone unexplored, haha. 

Go into areas you're underleveld for to reach the probes, as well as treasure chests (provided they're not guarded by a higher level monster). It's also good to approach anyone with bubbles or question marks, because they can help with what the game calls "Segment Recons", which helps you "complete" segments of the map and have the gold badge things appear. I still have so many treasure chests to open, and I'll probably get back to this game in a bit. I miss Mira, but the holidays and my gross cold knocked the wind right out of me. This game is one I only like playing when I can properly pay attention, haha.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 29, 2015)

My extensive knowledge on Xenoblade Chronicles was thrown out the window for Xenoblade X.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm actually glad for that, because I still want to play Xenoblade Chronicles, haha. ;;

I managed to get a really good weapon drop for Skells today. The Phoenix back weapon! Big AoE fire thing.


----------



## Cress (Dec 30, 2015)

I just saw the ending... So many questions...
Starting with WILL THERE BE A SEQUEL???
Okay but onto the ending.


Spoiler: HUGE SPOILERS DON'T OPEN IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED!!!



-So are humans extinct? All of their DNA got destroyed so unless another ship managed to escape Earth, humans are gone. Happy ending. :/
-Lao as the final boss was kinda disappointing. And the way he just says "oh yeah and btw this is why the Ganglion wanted to kill you okay bye" felt way to forced.
-Speaking of Lao, his betrayal would've been a big surprise to me if the game didn't give Elma's inner monologue and had the camera zoom in on Lao when she was thinking about how the Vita skell was stolen. But that alone made it clear and thinking back on how he wandered off a lot and didn't know about there being a Ganglion base RIGHT ABOVE HIM when you first met him made it obvious.
-Some of the villans like Goetia and Ryyz were seen, like, twice throughout the entire game. I wasn't a fan of Goetia but Ryyz was a cool character, it would've been nice if their characters were expanded a bit more.
-So for the weird anomalies like being able to speak with all of the different alien species, having both the humans and Ganglions crash, and the biggest of all, L BEING ABLE TO USE OVERDRIVE WHEN HE ISN'T A MIM!!!, are all of their reasons "because Mira has some strange energy"? Also what was with Lao opening his eye at the end? And with a message like "This story never truly ends", this game is practically telling you a sequel is happening. (Or at least I hope there will be one.)


This game is absolutely amazing and I didn't expect the story to be this complex. I was thinking through most of the game that the reason for the Ganglion was going to be something similar to what happened in The Wonderful 101, but I was happily wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have to give props to the internet for not spoiling the ending in the 7+ month wait between the Japanese and Western release. Well it probably was, but it didn't happen as quickly as Fire Emblem Fates and Bravely Second. Those were spoiled almost the day after they came out and spread fairly quickly.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 30, 2015)

Haha, this is the first time I've actually avoided spoilers for a game, usually I don't really care about spoilers, so that's a real testament to how incredible this game is.


PuffleKirby21 said:


> I just saw the ending... So many questions...
> Starting with WILL THERE BE A SEQUEL???
> Okay but onto the ending.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cory (Dec 30, 2015)

i like rikki better than the other one


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 30, 2015)

Spoiler: Speculation, I guess?



I have a feeling the Samaar have something to do with the way Mira is, considering how powerful they're supposed to be. Considering their tendencies towards self-preservation, maybe they made something to try and preserve their descendants as much as possible.

Hell, Is Lao even a Mim in the last scene he shows up in? Was the liquid able to restore his original body with his consciousness alone? 

There's also no guarantee that the White Whale was the only ship that managed to escape. Maybe other ship landings weren't quite so harsh, though without Mira's unique tendencies, other ships may have a harder time surviving.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm so excited now! I unlocked the ability to change the avatar's appearance, and I just finished Chapter 6! (And in record time, because I accidentally found a sequence break!) Even better, I unlocked the mission for the Skell Liscence! Goodbye, money. Tbh, I care more about the expanded transportation capabilities of the Skells than the actual combat.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 30, 2015)

The combat is really fun, but I agree that the exploring element is amazing. Seeing all these new areas for the first time that couldn't be reached before, oh man! 

When I first flew over this particular area of the map and the music changed to its unique theme, I may have gotten chills.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm actually glad for that, because I still want to play Xenoblade Chronicles, haha. ;;
> 
> I managed to get a really good weapon drop for Skells today. The Phoenix back weapon! Big AoE fire thing.



You really should. I prefer that game over X. Not that it's a bad game, but i liked the voice acting, characters, music, and battle mechanics a lot more in Chronicles. I am however, really happy with the fashion armor ability, since in the previous game, the best armor would usually look ugly as sin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also not a fan of silent protagonists when there's voiced acted cut scenes.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm assuming they had to save on as much disc space as possible, considering the scope of the world. there are so many voices to choose from for the protagonist, that it may have been difficult to shove it all in there. Who knows, though! 

I do own the 3DS version of Xenoblade Chronicles, so I'm hoping to get to it soon.

I'm just not playing it because I'm worried it will ruin my ability to have a life like X did at first lol. I hit about 100 hours before I was finally able to let myself slow down.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm assuming they had to save on as much disc space as possible, considering the scope of the world. there are so many voices to choose from for the protagonist, that it may have been difficult to shove it all in there. Who knows, though!
> 
> I do own the 3DS version of Xenoblade Chronicles, so I'm hoping to get to it soon.
> 
> I'm just not playing it because I'm worried it will ruin my ability to have a life like X did at first lol. I hit about 100 hours before I was finally able to let myself slow down.



Yes, but it just seems akward to have someone just standing in the middle of conversations, only nodding and such.

You don't have a life, i played in the summer when i had the time, and thank god i did because i would have been so unproductive.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 30, 2015)

Can someone help me? I feel so lost right now. I'm on chapter 5 with the destroying turrets thing and I can't for the life of me get to the last one. I spent like two days searching for a path but I either wrap around to one of my warp points or come face-to-face with an enemy I can't handle. (Lv 30s or those wicked 55s I see flying around)



Spoiler:  












Seems like everywhere I go I run into a deep pit and can never seem to find a way over to the other side. ;-;


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 30, 2015)

Due to the way Oblivia is layered in places, a lot of the enemies are actually pretty easy to avoid, and their aggro range is sometimes smaller than it looks. That aside, some won't actually attack you unless you attack them first, so I would just run straight to the right path if you're starting from the first probe you can get when you enter there. If I remember correctly, there was one particular area where I avoided all the monsters by hugging the cliff and sprint-jumping on the elevated rock formations, which monsters aren't sitting on. They're not super elevated, but elevated enough to where they won't get you.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 30, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Can someone help me? I feel so lost right now. I'm on chapter 5 with the destroying turrets thing and I can't for the life of me get to the last one. I spent like two days searching for a path but I either wrap around to one of my warp points or come face-to-face with an enemy I can't handle. (Lv 30s or those wicked 55s I see flying around)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using the follow ball? DON'T. It's evil in this mission.

 First off, make sure you're around the 20-ish range for levels. The Pugiliths that patrol around are really annoying, and you probably can't take them out effectively or at all, but having the increased stats from being leveled gives you a better chance of running away from them.

I did this chapter yesterday, but I can't really put my finger on where that last turret is. Sorry. This probably wasn't that helpful, but I can at least say that Skells are coming to you super soon! (Relatively speaking )


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 31, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Due to the way Oblivia is layered in places, a lot of the enemies are actually pretty easy to avoid, and their aggro range is sometimes smaller than it looks. That aside, some won't actually attack you unless you attack them first, so I would just run straight to the right path if you're starting from the first probe you can get when you enter there. If I remember correctly, there was one particular area where I avoided all the monsters by hugging the cliff and sprint-jumping on the elevated rock formations, which monsters aren't sitting on. They're not super elevated, but elevated enough to where they won't get you.


I've found that engaging an enemy seems to prevent others from joining the battle, whereas if I get "caught" everyone seems to run over. That's worked so far but I'm still trying to figure out which ones auto trigger and which ones I can run past.

I hug the walls as much as possible, especially where you're talking. Unfortunately that path didn't help me as it actually made me go back to where I started after destroying the second turret. I warped to the Mesa and headed in the direction of the arrow only to wind up back near the entrance. I keep looking for some kind of bridge over to a new area but I only come across those I've been on before.



chocotaco13 said:


> Are you using the follow ball? DON'T. It's evil in this mission.
> 
> First off, make sure you're around the 20-ish range for levels. The Pugiliths that patrol around are really annoying, and you probably can't take them out effectively or at all, but having the increased stats from being leveled gives you a better chance of running away from them.
> 
> I did this chapter yesterday, but I can't really put my finger on where that last turret is. Sorry. This probably wasn't that helpful, but I can at least say that Skells are coming to you super soon! (Relatively speaking )



I don't think I've ever used the follow ball

I actually haven't battled any Pugaliths yet since they're higher level and I try to avoid them as much as possible. My team is all level 21+ so taking out the enemies around the turret areas isn't much of a problem, it's just I can't find how to get over to the other side.


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 31, 2015)

The eye icons above a monster's head means they will attack if they see you, and the lightning I believe stands for if they hear you. Some have both, some have one, some have none. And some of them change this up depending on whether or not you're on a Skell, which you wouldn't be at this point but it's fun to think about, haha. 

It's hard to assist with navigation in such a big world, especially in areas that may be a bit tricky. If only I were there. ;;
I think I had trouble with finding one of the areas for this quest, but I don't remember which portion. Only that I eventually got around it. Learning to navigate is a lot of the battle in this game, it seems.


----------



## Cress (Dec 31, 2015)

IS THIS REALLY WHAT FARMING FOR SKELLS IS LIKE LATER IN THE GAME????
https://gfycat.com/YearlySardonicDesertpupfish


----------



## Hamilton (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm about to cry. I just had a really long play session, filled out a lot of my collectipedia, set down loads of probes, got to 30% survey in Oblivia (only missing 4 probes c, completed tons of field actions, and accepted the quest from the Nopon about gathering kiweggs. I found ALL 14 OF THE THINGS, WENT TO THE PLACE I HAD TO DELIVER THEM TO, INITATED THE CONVERSATION,AND NOW IT JUST ISN'T STARTING. My controls are locked outside of the camera movement and I'm so sad if I have to turn off the game without saving. I got so much done annd the cutscene is still "loading." Uuuuuuuggggghhhhhhhh.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2016)

does the follow ball actually work it always seems to go in the opposite direction it should go


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Wasn't the follow ball for escapes or something? I can't be sure though, I literally never used it. 

And, oh, the laws of the RPG. Save often, because you never know when life might kick you in the shin while you're playing a video game. It doesn't take very long to do in this game, either. I tend to save after every quest, or when I find something rare.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2016)

i have so many questions about this game


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 1, 2016)

So I found out where that last turret was yesterday, it was literally RIGHT NEARBY the Mesa warp location. Like I didn't see it on the map, there wasn't a green ! over it or anything until I got like right in front of it. I feel so stupid. ;-;

I actually found out how to use the follow ball yesterday which is how I found it in the first place. It helps with a lot of missions that don't tell you where to go, such as the House of Cards mission. My only complaint is that it moves too fast even when sprinting, so you have to activate it over and over.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> So I found out where that last turret was yesterday, it was literally RIGHT NEARBY the Mesa warp location. Like I didn't see it on the map, there wasn't a green ! over it or anything until I got like right in front of it. I feel so stupid. ;-;
> 
> I actually found out how to use the follow ball yesterday which is how I found it in the first place. It helps with a lot of missions that don't tell you where to go, such as the House of Cards mission. My only complaint is that it moves too fast even when sprinting, so you have to activate it over and over.



i think the point of it is to be faster than you


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> i think the point of it is to be faster than you



I meant that it's hard to keep up with. If it suddenly turns a corner it's gone by the time you turn around.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2016)

id like it better if it was a certain amount of follow balls (you can buy more) but it goes at your speed


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2016)

I think I remember seeing in one of the trailers or Directs or something that the Follow Ball would go a set distance, stop, then continue moving when you got near it, and then it would stop again, wait for you, continue moving when you got near it, and repeat.

I would've liked that.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 1, 2016)

I literally just spent my whole day placing probes around Noctilum so I can move on to chapter 6. What's up with sites being guarded by lv 40-50s who are way out of your league?


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2016)

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm about to cry. I just had a really long play session, filled out a lot of my collectipedia, set down loads of probes, got to 30% survey in Oblivia (only missing 4 probes c, completed tons of field actions, and accepted the quest from the Nopon about gathering kiweggs. I found ALL 14 OF THE THINGS, WENT TO THE PLACE I HAD TO DELIVER THEM TO, INITATED THE CONVERSATION,AND NOW IT JUST ISN'T STARTING. My controls are locked outside of the camera movement and I'm so sad if I have to turn off the game without saving. I got so much done annd the cutscene is still "loading." Uuuuuuuggggghhhhhhhh.



And my game just froze too.  Opened the Affinity Chart and then I couldn't do anything. I only lost about 2 minutes of progress thankfully but it's annoying and I did lose about 3 hours of progress back in Chapter 9.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I literally just spent my whole day placing probes around Noctilum so I can move on to chapter 6. What's up with sites being guarded by lv 40-50s who are way out of your league?



Testing your skill with getting around things, probably? I did most of these without a hitch. The real fun ones are the ones that ambush you when you approach a treasure or something, but it's meant to be an indication that you're not supposed to be around that area for too long in any case. 

Not really much of a problem either, because the only penalty for dying is warping to the last landmark/probe, and leveling up is pretty easy.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 2, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Testing your skill with getting around things, probably? I did most of these without a hitch. The real fun ones are the ones that ambush you when you approach a treasure or something, but it's meant to be an indication that you're not supposed to be around that area for too long in any case.
> 
> Not really much of a problem either, because the only penalty for dying is warping to the last landmark/probe, and leveling up is pretty easy.



I suppose, but it becomes annoying when it impedes your progress. I just barely managed to scrape by with exactly 20% surveyed which wouldn't have been that difficult to accomplish had it not been for a Lv. 50 right on top of an earlier site, forcing me to go find another one. Plus now I'm having trouble with the first part of chapter 6 seeing as when I try to get to the area I'm supposed to visit I come across a lv 40 tyrant that pops out of nowhere in front of this narrow cave. I'm not sure if there's another way around it, but I was following the Follow Ball since I haven't been that far up the map. Am I not supposed to go that way or something? Wouldn't be much of a problem if it hadn't sent me all the way back down the mountain, not to mention I'll have to re-battle all those "ambushes" again.

Also, what's the deal with "escaping" battles? Is there some sort of trick or requirement to it? I've tried it before and only succeeded once. Most of the time I just die when I'm already halfway across the map.


----------



## Cory (Jan 2, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Also, what's the deal with "escaping" battles? Is there some sort of trick or requirement to it? I've tried it before and only succeeded once. Most of the time I just die when I'm already halfway across the map.



i have the same exact problem, going in water sometimes helped if they couldnt swim


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jan 2, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Also, what's the deal with "escaping" battles? Is there some sort of trick or requirement to it? I've tried it before and only succeeded once. Most of the time I just die when I'm already halfway across the map.



Well, I personally take an escape route that involves flanking walls, going through water and jumping over obstacles such as rocks and cliffs. I'm not sure if that's the sort of trick you're talking about, but I escape unscathed nearly every time, so it works well enough.


----------



## Cress (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay I was going to ask a question but I need to share this:
https://m.soundcloud.com/berr-spacebar/noeyy01
This guy is remixing every song in the game with Gangnam Style and it surprisingly doesn't sound that bad. But you should really only listen to each song once otherwise it gets annoying. (I can't wait to see how he combines it with Sylvalum's theme. )

On to my actual question, what is everyone's favorite skell? (BESIDES THE ARES I'D RATHER HAVE SOME CHALLENGE TO THE GAME) I'm having trouble deciding which one to buy next so I want some opinions. I saw on the Xenoblade reddit that you can make every smell great so just decide on looks. With that said, I'm still wondering about the Amdusius even though I REALLY like how the Lailah looks. I don't really know if the 3rd skill slot on light skells is worth it and I don't want another one. But is the extra 3,000 TP on the medium skells worth it? Or should I just go heavy? I'm also planning on wearing the skell gear by Sakuraba on my avatar which I remember improves smell melee damage and restores HP when binding (forgot the 3rd skill. :/) I really have no clue on what skell to buy, just not a light skell (Which still leaves 4 options and it would be 5 if I bothered to finish Alexa's missions.)


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't remember the names at the moment, but I really like the last one listed on the heavies. Starts with an A, I'm pretty sure. Wasn't a huge fan of the look, but I'm a huge, huge fan of that fuel.


----------



## Cress (Jan 8, 2016)

So I tested the skells by saving before purchasing level 50 versions of them so I could get a feel for each one without paying millions, and I really didn't like the Lailah. Mastema is probably what I'm going to go with, but the Amdusius is a close second.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 10, 2016)

I feel like I hit a wall in this game again. Working towards getting a Skell license, but I can't seem to get the revenue up to 15k, just 8.5k. Went on some missions for more probes but all I get are Mining Probes which hurt revenue. .-.

Also is there a way to cancel Affinity Missions? I accepted "Guinea Pigs Wanted", but it's forcing me to go to Sylvalum, which is guarded by Lv. 35+ enemies that I can't fight. ;-; One might not be a problem, but they're all so close together that I might have to fight 5 at a time, which won't end well.


----------



## Cress (Jan 10, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I feel like I hit a wall in this game again. Working towards getting a Skell license, but I can't seem to get the revenue up to 15k, just 8.5k. Went on some missions for more probes but all I get are Mining Probes which hurt revenue. .-.
> 
> Also is there a way to cancel Affinity Missions? I accepted "Guinea Pigs Wanted", but it's forcing me to go to Sylvalum, which is guarded by Lv. 35+ enemies that I can't fight. ;-; One might not be a problem, but they're all so close together that I might have to fight 5 at a time, which won't end well.



The enemies are only in the level 16-18 range so you should be fine. You also get a new party member afterwards so you should do it now.

As for the revenue... I'd say to look up a guide on where a few are. Remember that when chaining 3 or 5 probes together, they also have to be the same level, not just the same type.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 10, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The enemies are only in the level 16-18 range so you should be fine. You also get a new party member afterwards so you should do it now.
> 
> As for the revenue... I'd say to look up a guide on where a few are. Remember that when chaining 3 or 5 probes together, they also have to be the same level, not just the same type.



The area you have to go through, Primordia Waters, is full of Lv. 35+ Pugaliths and Xenos. Not sure if there's a way around it because when I try to swim around I get too close to something. I'll look into it though.

I tried looking up a guide but sadly the game is still too new for most of this stuff. I know how to maximize revenue, the problem now is just getting the probes. I only have mining ones at this point.


----------



## Cress (Jan 10, 2016)

You can just run through Primordia Waters, I did it and got to Sylvalum just fine at level 8.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

Still not sure if i should get this game >u<


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 20, 2016)

So today I attempted to get through Chapter 9 but got stuck on the big fight with the Skells. Probably the most intense battle I've fought thus far.



Spoiler: Screenshots of awesome nature








I hate Sylvalum.





Everyone died _right at the end_ and my Skell was almost dead so I had to go in on foot. _I lost_. He had _no health left_ and _I lost_.​



I swear we fought for at least a half hour. I failed once so the difficulty lowered _and_ I had scouted a lv 60 but we _still_ lost. Elma kept dying so the scout had to keep reviving her. Oddly enough the scout went down so easy with 6k health so idk what that tells me about later levels.
Oh well, it was a fun battle and I leveled up from those I did defeat so I guess I'll just keep trying.



lars708 said:


> Still not sure if i should get this game >u<



I would definitely recommend it. Massive worlds and endless missions will keep you busy for _weeks_. I'm having so much fun with it. Read up on stuff first before you get it though, there's a lot I wish I knew when I first started playing.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> So today I attempted to get through Chapter 9 but got stuck on the big fight with the Skells. Probably the most intense battle I've fought thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will check it out then! Does it have any kind of online functionality? Because i really want more games like that, i currently only have Splatoon, Smash Bros., Mario Kart 8 and Bayonetta 2 as online games.


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I will check it out then! Does it have any kind of online functionality? Because i really want more games like that, i currently only have Splatoon, Smash Bros., Mario Kart 8 and Bayonetta 2 as online games.



Yep! It's kinda confusing so I'll explain it as well as I can.
After playing the first 3 or 4 chapters, you get the ability to join squads. These squads can have up to 32 people. Every hour, the squad gets a lost of 5 things, this can be enemies to kill or collectibles to collect. You aren't forced to do these missions though so don't worry about it, it's more of something you can do if you have time. You also aren't physically playing with other squad members, as in you won't be able to see any of them running around in your game. After you check at least 1 item off the list, you gain access to Squad missions. This is where you and 3 other people (or less. You can do it alone if you're like that as well.) Join up and do a normal mission together. These are really fun.  The more items you check off the hourly list, the more and more difficult the challenges are. There's also a live chat in squads, but it's not that great since messages con only have 48 characters max for some reason. :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 27, 2016)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who didn't know you could play as other characters.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 13, 2016)

geez it's been a long time since I posted here and I've come a long way in this game, I've gone from this.


























To this














































Man I love this game, all that's left now is to do all the board missions and then I've completed the game.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 13, 2016)

I went back to playing this game after not playing for a while. Feels so good.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 13, 2016)

After playing this game non-stop for over 200 hours, I've pretty much done all the missions and most of the board missions... now all that's left is affinity missions... which I've done most of.

I also still need to recruit Mia but I'm too afraid to just wander around Cauldros looking for stuff. >->


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 13, 2016)

Cauldros is amazing and horrifying. I love wandering around in that place, but I'm always on edge too, especially in the air. 

Out of curiosity, what's people's favorite class? I still need to try most of them.


----------



## Cress (Feb 13, 2016)

I've taken a break from this game, my Wii U says it's been almost a month. I I only have a bit over 100 hours put in. ;_;

Mastermind is the only class I've used for pretty much the entire game. Even when I switch to a different class to level it up, I still keep my Raygun and Knife.  I did try out the Photon Saber once, it seems fun to use but I only had 1 or 2 arts for it, so I'll try it again later when I have more arts.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 13, 2016)

I spent 80% of the game as a Full Metal Jaguar before realizing I'd be better off with another class since Elma could take care of that. I just recently hit rank 10 of Duelist and I'm currently working my way through Enforcer. I'm really just working through for skills I want though, my go-to weapons are the longsword and dual guns since they have my favorite arts.

On that note, I really want to get Ghost Factory but I doubt I'll ever be able to complete that affinity mission. >->



dapperlace said:


> Cauldros is amazing and horrifying. I love wandering around in that place, but I'm always on edge too, especially in the air.



Sylvalum is way more terrifying imo. Things that pop up out of nowhere and all those zigs stationed in random places. I'm deathly afraid of those Xe-doms too. Had to fight one for a mission and one hit left my lv 50 Skell with only 64 HP o-o


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 13, 2016)

Full Metal Jaguar is so fun!

But since I maxed it out, I figured I would try other things. I really want to try Galactic Knight just for the name alone.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 13, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Out of curiosity, what's people's favorite class? I still need to try most of them.



For it's a tie between Astral Crusader and Galactic Knight, I love them both cause of their weapons (Lances, Sniper Rifles, Beam Sabers and F***'N BEAM FUNNELS!), play styles and their arts dish out a lot of damage especially in my infinite overdrive builds.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm in the process of maxing out every class right now. It's kind of hilarious how fast it goes. Currently working on "Duelist". 

I'm going to have a difficult time choosing what weapons I want... So many cool options to choose from.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 13, 2016)

HOLY CRAP GALACTIC KNIGHT IS SO FUN


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 14, 2016)

Well I recruited Mia finally. I'm happy she's high level to start so she can just slide right in.

Now time to work on getting the Ares 90...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 20, 2016)

Got the game a few days ago and it's great! It really captures the sense adventure. I also like how basically everything is bigger than you are.


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh, congrats! I want to re-play it soon. 

Exploring Mira is too damn fun.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 30, 2017)

I've got a few relevant things to say about the game, so I bumped this thread.


First off, the BLADE report feature is disabled since Miiverse ended on November 7th. Aside of an achievement that's tied with the now-inaccessible service, I haven't played enough of the game to tell exactly how this'll impact the experience.

Second, Monolith Soft president has recently expressed interest on porting Xenoblade Chronicles X to Nintendo Switch. Not much else to say about, but I figured this'll please quite a number of player.


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/monolith-soft-president-wants-to-see-xenoblade-chronicles-x-on-switch/


----------

